# Can't send SMS in Android



## Krow (Nov 23, 2011)

Where are all the message settings? I have not been able to send smses since last night. I tried setting the SMS centre from *#*#4636#*#* and it worked the last few times I tried that. But this time even that is not working

The customer service exec as usual said that disable reply via same centre which I have no idea about. It used to be there on Nokia but not on my current phone.



Phone: Dell XCD 35
ROM: CyanogenMod 7.1.0


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: SMS settings in android*

are you using any application for messaging or stock app?

In stock application under "settings" it simply mentions "Message centre"

(My phone: SGS)


----------



## Krow (Nov 23, 2011)

Using stock app. The SMS centre option used to be there in the stock rom but here it is there when you dial *#*#4636*#*#.

I always used to change it and smses would work. Now it is not happening.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 23, 2011)

I

1.Remove sim.
2.Do reset settings.(only settings)
3.Insert sim.

Try messaging.

II Toggle flight mode and back to network and try msging.Check GSM.WCDMA options also.


III. Try to put in other mobile and verify if its sim problem.

IV. Check your balance


----------



## Krow (Nov 23, 2011)

I'll try another mobile tonight. Did the flight mode long ago. Doesn't work. Removed and reinserted sim. Doesn't work.

How to reset settings?

Balance is more than enough and I have an SMS pack enabled.

GSM or wcdma both don't enable SMS.


----------



## xtremevicky (Nov 23, 2011)

Flash the phone again. 

It will work .


----------



## Krow (Nov 23, 2011)

I know I can do that but with this phone the SMS centre number changes automatically every week or two. I don't know why this happened on stock rom and on cm7.

I would like to find a solution so that I don't have to flash for every problem.


----------



## xtremevicky (Nov 23, 2011)

Well . I had this weired problem of Wifi not opening when I first flashed CM7.1 . 

Flashed again and that problem never came again.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 23, 2011)

@krow which network are u using?airtel?


----------



## Krow (Nov 24, 2011)

Vodafone

Reloaded CM 7.1.0. Problem persists.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 24, 2011)

Looks like some problem with the ROM or Phone.

Try going back to Stock ROM / Try some other ROM.


----------



## Krow (Nov 24, 2011)

It was fine till a couple of days back. Dunno what happened. Now trying to get hold of a sim to try in my phone. And another phone to test.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 24, 2011)

Krow said:


> It was fine till a couple of days back. Dunno what happened. News to get hold of a sim to try in my phone. And another phone to test.



just try a new sim from airtel, reliance, etc.


----------



## Krow (Nov 24, 2011)

Will try my friend's sim in the evening.

I don't get this. I tried the sim in my phone again. Messages are not going. Tried in friend's Android phone, message sending fails. 

Tried it in friend's Samsung Monte and messages were sent!

Tried both friends' sims in my phone and both of them are able to send messages. I have no idea what is wrong here. Anyone has any clue?

WOHOO! Just tried updating sms centre again and messages are working!!!

 Mysterious Android.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 24, 2011)

how to update msg center? i'm not facing any problem but just want to know. is that code only for voda? i tried & gave some random msg.


----------



## Krow (Nov 25, 2011)

Nope that code is for some ROMs. For those with stock ROMs, there is an option in the stock messaging app.

Open stock messaging app -> menu button -> service centre (or message centre)

For others it is, *#*#4636#*#* -> Phone info -> scroll down to SMSC


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 25, 2011)

using oxygen rom. so no such option. and code too doesn't work. well, not facing any problem, why bother


----------



## Krow (Nov 25, 2011)

If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------

